# Touching a betta fish?



## xRainfallx (Jun 20, 2010)

Is it okay for them? Im curious


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! 
As long as you wash your hand thoroughly before and after touching them, it's fine. Of course, don't pick them up out of the water. o.o'
What I do is I stick my hands in the water (washed well) and my bettas trust me enough so that they sit in my hands and play with my hands too. They even let me stroke them. 
It takes a little to get them used to your hands in their water.


----------



## xRainfallx (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks!

I tried it last night and seemed to stress him out a little. He seems fine today.. :3 Skittish little thing.. XD

Thanks though


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

No problem  It will take around a week to get him used to you.


----------



## Jakr959 (Jun 15, 2010)

Wow I was just going to start a thread asking about this topic, well Thanks for not making me start another thread!


----------



## xRainfallx (Jun 20, 2010)

Haha :3

I just tried again, he seems to be getting used to it. I need to train him now XD


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

yeah make sure you have clean hands. mine like to have their backs rubbed or touched, they twist around my finger and are all happy. they dont swim away or anything


----------



## KristiLee (Dec 25, 2009)

I've wondered this same thing. But, Henry hates my fingers enough when I just hold them up to the side of his tank, so I don't think he'd like it to much if they were actually IN his tank.. So he'd probably end up biting me.


----------



## xRainfallx (Jun 20, 2010)

Mirox flips when I touch him X3


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I had to pick one of mine up off the carpet once. I wouldn't make a habit of touching them.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Yes, sorry, forgot to mention this! Don't touch them everyday... every once a week or every two weeks at the least. I had to pick one of mine up off the ground, too o.o


----------

